# How Often Should One Contemplate Their Baptism?



## TheThirdandReformedAdam (Apr 2, 2017)

I have been teaching out of Romans 8:13 for the past few weeks, and I have been going over practical steps to take in the fight against sin. So far, we have discussed the role of personal meditation, the Lord's Supper, expository preaching, small and large (church) study/accountability groups, and music. This week, I thought about going over the role of baptism in the fight against sin. I'm simply curious to hear others: How big of a role is the remembering of your baptism supposed to play? I'm sure we are to contemplate our baptism, but, in comparison to the other disciplines I mentioned above, how significant is this practice of remembering our baptism?


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 2, 2017)

Contemplating one's baptism (or as the puritans called it, _improving_ one's baptism) is the primary way that Baptism is used as a means of grace. It should be done frequently. 

Consider these passages:
"Know ye not, that so many of us as were baptized into Jesus Christ were baptized into his death? Therefore we are buried with him by baptism into death: that like as Christ was raised up from the dead by the glory of the Father, even so we also should walk in newness of life" (Rom 6:3,4).

"For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus. For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. And if ye _be_ Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise" (Gal 3:26-29).

Larger Catechism 167:


> *Q. 167. How is our baptism to be improved by us?*
> 
> A. The needful but much neglected duty of improving our baptism, is to be performed by us all our life long, especially in the time of temptation, and when we are present at the administration of it to others; by serious and thankful consideration of the nature of it, and of the ends for which Christ instituted it, the privileges and benefits conferred and sealed thereby, and our solemn vow made therein; by being humbled for our sinful defilement, our falling short of, and walking contrary to, the grace of baptism, and our engagements; by growing up to assurance of pardon of sin, and of all other blessings sealed to us in that sacrament; by drawing strength from the death and resurrection of Christ, into whom we are baptized, for the mortifying of sin, and quickening of grace; and by endeavoring to live by faith, to have our conversation in holiness and righteousness, as those that have therein given up their names to Christ; and to walk in brotherly love, as being baptized by the same Spirit into one body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 2, 2017)

As often as you're tempted!


----------

